# Muliple Devices Sharing Destination, API



## dms (Jun 26, 2016)

Those using multiple devices, one for the Partner App and one for Maps, do you have to manually enter the address into maps app. Is there another app that can share the destination from Uber Partner app to another device running the maps app.

Is there an API for the Uber partner app, I could only find the API for the Rider App.
https://developer.uber.com


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

There's no reason to do that. I use a tablet for the app and navigation, I use the phone to call or text the pax.

What reason do you have to require using the Partner App and Navigation on separate devices?


----------



## UberZF (Apr 11, 2016)

steveK2016 It all depends on your personal style.

I started out with the App Sideloaded on my Blackberry along with waze. But it would overheat and hang a couple times a night.

When support for Android 4.3 was dropped, I moved to a WiFi-Tethered Tablet (7", android 5) and used phone as hotspot for Call/Text only.
I then added a WiFi-Tethered Phone, (no SIM, Samsung J1, Android 6) to see map overview, waybil, and screen cap / use with trackign app.

Now, I've set the J1 as my Uber online and Waze. Use the Tablet for Tracking, Map Overview, and take Screencaps of completed rides & WayBills. along with other tracking. and my Blackberry phone, I have the Rider app running, and my timer.


----------



## dms (Jun 26, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> What reason do you have to require using the Partner App and Navigation on separate devices?


The transition between the apps is slow and on my Android device often it needs to reload the Uber App, and the connection isn't great. It looks clumsy and suspicious for the pax, when I am waiting a few minutes to hit the complete trip. When you accept another ping while finishing off the current app, it reloads google maps.


----------

